# Asbestos Regulations in MA -- *homeowner* can remove it himself??



## rtsuper (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Folks,

Is anyone here familiar with asbestos laws/regulations in Massachusetts? A buddy of mine recently told me that a homeowner can legally remove all the asbestos from his old plumbing as long as it's a single family residence (can't be rental property). Once the homeowner removes it all, he would just have to call in the professionals to physically remove the bags of asbestos material from the property and dispose of it.

Is there any truth to this?? In my limited experience with asbestos, I've always told the homeowner they need to have it professionally abated/removed/encapsulated, no exceptions.

I tried searching through the state DEP website for info, but I found it hard to find any definitive statements one way or the other.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't know if a homeowner can legally remove asbestos, but I do believe that an individual is legally entitled to remove their own appendix.

Neither is recommended, as both can lead to further medical problems.


----------



## redsoxfan3562 (Jul 23, 2008)

I know that for the siding it is allowed, and I think other products have similar guidlines. As long as its non-friable the homeowner can remove themself by following the set guideslines and filing the ANF-001 forms with the DEP and permits with the local board of health and building dept. I personally removed cement siding from my house last year and went through the process. I can't post the links but if you search for asbestos removal on mass.gov/dep you will find a good amount of resources.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Sep 25, 2009)

Asbestos laws are geared toward protection of children in schools (NESHAP) and protection of workers (OSHA). Homeowners can pretty much remove their own asbestos in many states. Transportation and disposal on the other hand, are different matters. In Pennsylvania, non-friable types of material can be transported to, and disposed of in a regular landfill, if that landfill accepts it. Some have specific packaging requirements. Friable materials have to go to a landfill certified to accept it, regardless of who removes it. Getting it there requires certifications as well.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

rtsuper said:


> I tried searching through the state DEP website for info, but I found it hard to find any definitive statements one way or the other.


I ran into similar fogginess here in PA a while back, followed by even more fogginess when I spent a chunk of a day on the phone with various agencies. Asbestos abatement licensing, training and enforcement are all done by different people. :blink:

Maintenance 6 summarized it pretty well; it's quite likely that your buddy is right.


----------

